# Breeders in the NW



## Nicki (May 18, 2005)

I will be purchasing a maltese soon. I have been doing a lot of research. Two breeders in my area are Char Woltner with Notori Maltese and Peggy Wanner with Kandu Maltese. Both are affliated with the Pacific Rim Maltese. Has anyone had any experience with these breeders?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have no experience with them but I hear they are good breeders. Based on Char's website, it says she got her first Maltese from Peggy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Char is President of Pacific Rim. She is very nice and helpful and will direct you to other NW breeders that have puppies when available. She has a stud and a tiny female she's not going to breed anymore, and a new 4 mo. old female. She does have 2 new puppies that are from the 4 lb. female she doesn't want to breed. It was an accident with her stud







; Daddy didn't get locked up when he should. Her stud Joey is a nice dog and I don't know anything about the 4 lb. new mother of the 2 puppies.
Pam Armstrong at Hi-Lite is another good breeder in Federal Way, WA. Peggy Wanner isn't breeding anymore, I've been told. Cindy Jones at Senoj is a good one, and Ken Shay at Leshay Maltese in Seabeck, WA. Char got her new female from TNT in Florida. Some people like Nedra Harris who has changed her kennel to Villa Marsesca in Lebanon, OR. I'm not sure what is going on with her, but Pacific Rim won't recommend her. She likes tiny maltese--I don't.

I would go with anyone Char recommends and she's real easy to talk to.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like those Maltese of Peggy Wanner's I have seen. She has a number who have done performance as well (two thumbs up in my book). 

Cindy Jones is definately worth looking into. A trusted breeder friend of mine has a nice bitch from her and really thinks she is top notch. 

Asking Pacific Rim for a breeder referral is a great idea. That is one club I have thus far been impressed with.


----------



## Nicki (May 18, 2005)

Well that's good to hear. I know your (FrostysMom) in the Northwest area. I think you are looking for a larger maltese, but have you decided on what breeder to go to?? I won't be getting one until August, but I think this is a good time to start. Do most Breeders require a deposit?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Deposits depend on the breeder. They should wait until the pups are born to take your deposit. I never paid one, but my last 2 were show potentials and were a bit older when I got them. If before 6 months, it was usually 2 checks and they held one until the teeth came in.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicki_@May 21 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Well that's good to hear. I know your (FrostysMom) in the Northwest area. I think you are looking for a larger maltese, but have you decided on what breeder to go to?? I won't be getting one until August, but I think this is a good time to start. Do most Breeders require a deposit?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64218*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Nicki, No I haven't decided on a breeder for sure. Frosty is 13 yr. old and right now seems to be doing pretty well for his age. He is too alpha and too much an "ol' grump" to have a small puppy around. So I'm not going to get a puppy until he isn't with us anymore. I had thought I'd like to have one before he goes to ease the blow......but both our vet and the breeders I've talked to encouage me to wait.

I like Char Woltner of Pacific Rim's club and trust her to suggest someone to deal with when the time comes. She could have puppies by that time also. I can't speak for her but only say what my impression from conversations are....The breeding lines she likes right now, mostly aren't local NW. She likes the Chrisman and TNT kennels. Of course the Joyce Watkins dogs and Divine Kennels and speaks well of several others she knows personally. There really are lots of good dogs out there if you are willing to travel to get them or have them delivered. I personally would rather have the breeder close enough to deal with in person. Kennels do change their lines over time, so I'll have to wait until the time comes before I know for sure. To be perfectly honest--we could even go with another toy breed. My heart is with the Malts, but the care and upkeep has about worn thin after 13 years. To find something else that feels like my "furkid" and still is easier.......I don't know if I can do that! :excl:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have never paid a deposit either. I usually told them I wanted the pup and when the time comes, I went to pick them up and provided full payment. I do know that some breeders require a deposit.


----------



## Nicki (May 18, 2005)

Hi Nicki, No I haven't decided on a breeder for sure. Frosty is 13 yr. old and right now seems to be doing pretty well for his age. He is too alpha and too much an "ol' grump" to have a small puppy around. So I'm not going to get a puppy until he isn't with us anymore. I had thought I'd like to have one before he goes to ease the blow......but both our vet and the breeders I've talked to encouage me to wait.


Well that's great Frosty is doing good! If he's been an only child then it would be hard for him to have to put up with competition. I think I will have Char recommend a breeder to me. The important thing for me is that I can visit the home and see the parents. I dont mind if they are a local line or not. I really think a prior visit of the home is a must for me. I just hope I won't have to travel too far!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicki, visiting is a great plan. I felt so comfortable with my last pup because I had talked with the breeder for over a year before I got the pup. It made a lot of difference. It was a great experience.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Niki: Did you find a breeder to visit in our area? In the Portland and SW Washington area it's more likely than down here in the valley. I haven't done any more looking since Frosty is still my full time job. I still think I'll go for Char's advice, and of course Pam Armstrong and Cindy Jones. Been to any shows lately? There is one in Sept. in Eugene. Emerald Valley Classic All Breed Show.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

We got Beastie from Pam Armstrong, and we are VERY satisfied. If you want more info on her, just give me a holler.


----------

